# What's this??



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

What's this garbage growing in one of my pools? It has little round balls.
















It has this fungus looking stuff that is snaking away from the pool


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

looks like some type of mold.

is it a new setup? from what i've read on the forums, mold normal in newly set up vivs and will go away in a week or two.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

thats disgusting


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Just a slime mold of some sort, nothing to worry about.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

> Just a slime mold of some sort, nothing to worry about.


 I don't know.... you might want to taste it to make sure. 

If it's got a sour taste like the peel of grapes then it's nothing to worry about
but..... if it tastes like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, throw it out of your house right away!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Looks like a slime mold... easy way to tell is if it is still there tomorrow morning, it's not a slime mold! Slime molds grow fast, big, and of course slimey, but they usually completely die off in a day or two leaving just a residue that can be wiped away.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like someone met up with a jar of vaseline! :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Oh sthopit Antone


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Looks like someone met up with a jar of vaseline! :lol:


I now feel so ashamed...........


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

It was probably slime mold. It was gone the next day but I haven't posted here for like a week. The weird little baaaaaaaawls threw me off.


----------

